# Sunset



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2014)

Took this picture tonight of the sunset behind my house, looked better in real life.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2014)

Lovely, SeaBreeze.

My picture at sunset at our beach.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 19, 2014)

I know what you mean, although this is lovely SB!!  I mean about the eye seeing one thing, and the camera capturing "what it can".  I read something not long ago that said that a camera "cannot" capture what out eyes can, and that made sense.  Although I keep trying, lol!  Again, this is beautiful, and still surprises me that even the trees back your way look like out here.  I guess I think when so many miles separate us, everything is going to look different Morning sunshine!! Deniselayful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh Pappy, love how you used the lamp in the photo!! Just lovely!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Took this picture tonight of the sunset behind my house, looked better in real life.


I agree!  There is nothing that can compare to human vision!  Great picture!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks guys, and great picture Pappy!  Beside the camera never getting the exact image we see, when I notice a cool sunset or cloud outside my window, by the time I get the camera and get out there, it has changed 20 times over, lol.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 19, 2014)

Your picture is as close as you can get to the real thing SB, it's lovely!  I just wanted you to know that I meant that I had seen such beautiful things, and it's frustrating when we want to share them but the camera can't do it, just as we see it.  That is so true, about getting out there in time as well!  Geez, it's like you have to have the camera ready every second, and I just don't want to work that hard, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

Me neither Nwlady! On vacation we'll see a nice elk or deer, and I don't have my camera out.  My hubby will say, well, keep it in your pocket so it's ready.  It does fit into my t-shirt pocket and has a neck strap...but I hate having anything there, so it's on me only when I'm in the mood.  This gal ain't gonna work too hard at taking photos, the subject has to get up in my face and hang out for awhile, while I decided to do the deed, lol. :jumelles:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

*The Magic of Natural Light: Twilight*
The magic hour for photographers!
http://digital-photography-school.com/the-magic-of-natural-light-twilight/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2014)

*August 1st*

​


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2014)

Very nice picture SB!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks Jim, I love both sunsets, sunrises, stars and interesting clouds.  Great night-time star-gazing when you can get out in the wilds and away from all the city lights.  :star:


----------



## oldman (Aug 4, 2014)

Florida Sunsets from Clearwater Beach.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2014)

Beautiful Oldman, I really like the top one with the seagull.


----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

Lovely sunset photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2015)

I found this online, it's Scripps Pier in La Jolla, Ca. where the sunset lines up perfectly twice a year.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2015)

Took this on on Frenchman Bay off Bar Harbor, Maine.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 26, 2015)

An old photo I took up in Maine one year following a snow squall.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2016)

Pics from a few days ago.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Those are just gorgeous.  I love watching the sun rise and set.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 17, 2016)

Beautiful photos. For myself sunsets always have a calming affect. Sort of like another day is done,now what will tomorrow bring?


----------



## littleowl (Jun 18, 2016)

Brilliant sunsets.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2017)

(online photo)


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 4, 2017)

A drop of beauty....


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 7, 2017)

One of my better sunsets....


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2017)

That is beautiful especially captured with the swans as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

Lovely, so serene Cap'n!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sunsets are beautiful but in another way kind of sad.

Another day done.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2017)

Manhattanhenge



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattanhenge


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 24, 2017)

Taken from plane flying from Germany to Scotland....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2017)

Beautiful shot Capt. Lightning!


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Nov 24, 2017)

Most evenings I walk our dog down to the end of the lane we live on, and at this time of year it's usually sunset when we get there. This was tonight............


----------

